# What are you doing right now?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Title says it all.

Besides browsing SAS, what are you doing right now? :b


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Watching videos on youtube about the Illuminati o.o


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

At work


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Sitting on my computer chair :lol


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Werking at the bank on mah comp browsing SAS multitasking like a pro!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Browsing SAS


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Posting this reply.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to go to the bathroom real bad but I'm too lazy to get up, so I'm holding it in.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Using McDonalds free wi-fi to post on here.

And wishing I was dead.

I really, really, really wish I was dead, from the bottom of my heart. Not to gain attention, not to get help, not to get into a hospital.

I
Wish
I
Was
Dead


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Watching That 70s Show


Hanging out down the street , the same old thing.. we did last week :boogie


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Using McDonalds free wi-fi to post on here.
> 
> And wishing I was dead.
> 
> ...


Hang in there :squeeze

I am currently watching Pretty Little Liars and trying to decide whether it's worth the effort to make myself dinner.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Using McDonalds free wi-fi to post on here.
> 
> And wishing I was dead.
> 
> ...


:hug


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

downloading some bonnie tyler albums


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Relaxing at a cottage in Wisconsin along the Lake Michigan shoreline. Pretty peaceful out here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Having coffee and getting ready to clean :afr


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Downloading some movies from itunes


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

drinking chocolate milk


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Using McDonalds free wi-fi to post on here.
> 
> And wishing I was dead.
> 
> ...


Noo


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Just sitting here listening to music :l


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

living


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Eating dinner


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm at the library using their wifi (mine is acting stupid) while some type of festival is happening outside. There are carnival rides, food stands and a man is singing Beatles tunes and playing the guitar. He's actually not that bad. I'm hungry and wondering what type of food they have. Elephant ears (fried dough) sound really good right now...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Deciding what to eat and trying to find something to do.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watching anime and posting on forums.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Brushing up on my Japanese.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Waiting for the epoxy to dry on my new arrows.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Blowing my nose.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Drinking juice.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

biting my lip. what's it mean?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ugh...going through a couple of books.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Besides browsing SAS, what are you doing right now? :b


I'm doing da *****es


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Getting ready to mow the lawn and do some laundry. Hopefully I can get in a nap afterwords...my eyelids feel like sandpaper scraping my eyes. :yawn


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Getting ready to go out for a meal. Ugh it's too hot to sit in at a restaurant.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Getting this thread to the first page to compete with the "Who are you doing" thread.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Psych h.w whilst drinking coffee. Occasionally looking at colleges b/c I can't wait for HS to be over


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing playing mahjong titans, solitaire and chess because I'm so bored.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Playing Megaman, trying to get these last two damn chips so I can fight Bass and move onto the next game.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Other than browsing SAS, just listening to music: Gold on the Ceiling – The Black Keys


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

^Great song! :high5

Laying in bed about to go to sleep.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Watching the "movie" I made. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

About to get food


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

@ work


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Listening to the Doors in steadying of sleeping like I should be doing.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Still @ work


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Waiting for Amatos to finish making my Buffalo Chicken Wrap :lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

browsing SAS before i catch the bus.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just browsing SAS while doing homework.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Monotony said:


> About to get food


What kind of food?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

rgrwng said:


> downloading some bonnie tyler albums


Bonnie Tyler? My favorite song by her is "Total Eclipse of the Heart".


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Eating Nacho Cheese Doritos and avoiding my English essay.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Browsing the web


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Watching the news since storms and tornadoes are moving through parts of Georgia right now. Love and safety to everyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Playing diablo 3 and browsing sas


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Expanding my vocabulary


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Walking around the city, heading towards the ocean. Nice weather today.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Having fun with charts!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

having too much #swag #yolo #hashtag


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Lying in bed just like Brian Wilson did.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

zojirushi said:


> Lying in bed just like Brian Wilson did.


barenaked ladies


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> barenaked ladies


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Craigslisting..trying to find something to get into


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wasting time on SAS


----------



## MattyS (Apr 19, 2013)

Watching this, wondering how I didn't see it before.

**not meant to start any political debate. Just something that is creative and pretty funny.


----------



## MattyS (Apr 19, 2013)

Odd, you can't edit your own posts? Was gonna throw this one on there as well.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Your mom.







Seriously, how has this not been said yet?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Posting on Yahoo Answers and making an outline for this paper that I have to work on.


----------



## Edlem (Apr 18, 2013)

Sitting here looking at SAS like this O_O


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Wait for my math tutor to show up. God dammit, he's always late!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Plotting something curious...


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Falling asleep.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Musing over the fact that I am actually doing homework.

U.S. Government notecards for the amendments. :blank
Boring, but easy and they're free points so might as well.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sitting on my bed, leaning with my back against the wall. I took out my hair clip because it keeps hitting the wall. I have tons of books around me waiting to be read...I should probably go do that now.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lying in on bed in the darkness having ate two chocolate fudge mcflurries and the last of my codeine. pretty much feel like a walrus.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Struggling to resist my deep rooted desire to throw my religion test in the shredder. So ****ing sick of working on this **** when the questions don't even make any god damn sense.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Translating an annotation. Sick and tired of it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Eating bread, drinking Dr Pepper, watching Gundam Z and procrastinating on boring school work.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Contemplating leaving again. I've been warned that if I did it again they wouldn't contact me or help me out, LOL. Should have been like that the last time. Sigh...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Answering my favourite forum topics then going back to gaming WOOOO!!!
LEAGUE OF LEGENDS!!! :yes


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Watching the World Burn.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking at IveGotToast's avatar and having a nice slow fapfapfap.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Mysteriously found a turd right outside my front door.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

The turd smells vaguely of chicken, I don't believe you.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Watching Bulls @ Heat.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Infiltrated North Korea's strategic headquarters and shoved all their toilets full of paper.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching Thundercats.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Waiting for a match to load in war-thunder so I can fly around in the DO 217 J-1 laughing well people chase me trying to knock it out of the sky with only .50 cal and 7.7 rounds. Well my roof gunner just swats them from the sky.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

procrastinating and masticating.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Listening to The Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> Infiltrated North Korea's strategic headquarters and shoved all their toilets full of paper.


I always knew that you were a vandal.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

It had to be done, can you imagine how surprised they'll be when they notice every last toilet they have is non functioning? Then they'll have resort to take a dump in any available open space; thus decreasing their morale and eventually will lead to them abandoning their most vital building. Great success!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Drinking coffee and browsing online pages. A rather wild Saturday morning.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Trying not to nod off while watching South Park


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Trying not to be the person I was before.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Music, tumblr and stuff.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Posting a post on SAS.

Edit: Posted a post on SAS.


----------



## shiningknight (May 12, 2013)

Waiting for Path of Exile to update.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Browsing SAS obviously, what else..


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

SAS, duh 

and a really fun assignment:boogie:b:yes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Smiling at one of my VMs.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Watching a film on my xbox while MULTI TASKING - posting on SAS (yeah guys can do that too) :yes ^_^


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nothing of significance. Sitting in bed and waiting to get ready for my flight.


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

listening to my dog bark, wondering who is outside.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Listening to some oldies.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Watching hockey (SWE-DEN), and we are not up to our standards at all this year


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Watching hockey (SWE-DEN), and we are not up to our standards at all this year


:clap That's awesome...not that you're sad over Sweden not being up to standards, but that you're watching hockey at all!

And a lot of that is due to the NHL players being locked out earlier this year. Because of that, the NHL season went longer than normal, and a lot of your best players are still playing in the NHL playoffs over here.

Cheer up!


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

watching the eurovision song contest!


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

well...the semi-finals that is :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

the cheat said:


> :clap That's awesome...not that you're sad over Sweden not being up to standards, but that you're watching hockey at all!
> 
> And a lot of that is due to the NHL players being locked out earlier this year. Because of that, the NHL season went longer than normal, and a lot of your best players are still playing in the NHL playoffs over here.
> 
> Cheer up!


It's ok, we're leading 4-2 now <3

also, the Sedin brothers just came to join the team


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

probably offline said:


> It's ok, we're leading 4-2 now <3
> 
> also, the Sedin brothers just came to join the team


...just in time, too. Sweden plays Canada on the 16th. Good luck...but not too much luck.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

the cheat said:


> ...just in time, too. Sweden plays Canada on the 16th. Good luck...but not too much luck.


I don't think our team can beat Canada this year. But... anything can happen in hockey. So I hope we'll beat your sissy asses.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I don't think our team can beat Canada this year. But... anything can happen in hockey. So I hope we'll beat your sissy asses.


Canada needed overtime to beat Slovenia yesterday...SLOVENIA! You Swedes definitely have a chance, especially with the Sedin siste...err...brothers joining the team.

And we are not sissies, we are manly men! :mum


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i just gave myself a pedicure.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I SHOULD be doing homework, but I can't motivate myself to do it.



Raphael200 said:


> Smiling at one of my VMs.


Smiling at a virtual machine?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Trying not to vomit


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Avoiding sleep.

edit: Also I'm trying to make do with my frazzled brain.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Sitting on my couch, eating pizza in my underwear, watching The Golden Girls.

I need drugs.


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

Watching a Tinker Bell movie with my daughter


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Canada needed overtime to beat Slovenia yesterday...SLOVENIA! You Swedes definitely have a chance, especially with the Sedin siste...err...brothers joining the team.
> 
> And we are not sissies, we are manly men! :mum


how are you feeling? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

probably offline said:


> how are you feeling? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm fine :lol Canadians don't generally care too much about the World Championships...they occur at the same time as the Stanley Cup playoffs, and we're all obsessed with that.

Congrats!!! Especially since your country is hosting it. I suggest you go open your window and yell as loud as you can...so other people can join you. :clap


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

lying in bed with a headache.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking at baby strollers for twins.

True story. :yes


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

making coffee


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Watching my relatives watch TV...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just finished eating and an episode of X-Files. Now surfing SAS


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Browsing SAS, and watching a let's play of Sonic Adventure 2. 

Also, exercise. Or at least trying to exercise. It's far too cold to go outside, but I have no equipment or anything inside.


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Reading gossips about stupid celebs and their First World problems.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Necroing this thread and cleaning pots to try to make mashed potatoes and something hopefully similar to a green liquor for the mashed potatoes. Never had it before because it is a sauce from England(not sure if it is eaten elsewhere as well). The green is from parsley.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

murdering a potatoe


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Singing 'Daniel' by Elton John to myself and being sad.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

About to watch this Chinese show.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Laying in bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Still waking up


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Laundry. Blah. I'm out of clean boxers which means it's time lol.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

i haven't a clue.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Forcing myself to head to bed


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

trying to finish my orders ;_;


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Listening to a broadcast on horology on radio 4 of course. What else?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooking mashed potatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watching videos to see if there is any kind of pottery kiln I can build


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fiddling on the internet at Tim Horton's using their wifi


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm on here.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Getting some movies ready to watch later. Cleaning up my desktop. And talking on a SAS skype group. Yep this is my life now haha


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sitting here bored when there are so many things I could be doing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watching my town council mayor debate and posting here :cup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taking pills and getting ready to take a nap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

drinking energy drinks


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sitting here drinking a Kronenburg.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Surfing SAS with a cat on my lap


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Jealous! I wish I had a cat on my lap 

I'm watching season one of New Girl


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> ^ Jealous! I wish I had a cat on my lap


Most girls do naturally.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking at Just For Fun topics I've posted before in and suffering from acid reflux


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooking hotdogs and creating a poll on SAS


----------



## dhannen (Oct 5, 2014)

Wondering when I made this account. I just typed in a password I use and hey look at that it signed in. Its 3:34 am for me so I was bored.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Talking to some people, about to nod off to tonights nightmares.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching Batman Begins.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to cook some popcorn and watch a movie as well


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

De-thawing some already cooked chicken(plan to use it in some stuffed mushrooms) and getting ready to go for a walk. Really don't want to, but guess I should force myself


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Trying not to get a crush when I see some of the avatars here


----------



## Violet93 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm listening to The Only Exception by Paramore and procrastinating doing chores.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stalkin people on Instagram.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trying to get motivated enough to go to bed


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Thinking about my crush and what outfit I'm going to wear tomorrow.

Like every normal functioning girl in America of course.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

working


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cooking hamburger helper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listening to music.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lying in bed, hoping to fall asleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching UFC 189 Countdown on FX.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Listening to music


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

About to eat some stir fry and dreading going to the DMV to get my new TX license.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listening to some country music, posting on here, and deciding on what I'm going to eat next.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Half watching the news, laundry, cleaning, making calls


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Half watching news
browsing on net
drinking coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listening to sad music.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

thinnking about butts, butts are awesome


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sitting at my computer reading SAS. Also tried to make a call


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Working....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Working from home, but obviously not being all that productive.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting ready to mail some letters and pay a bill, or at least I should be


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking at this.....


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking into male masturbators. :eyes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sitting at my computer surfing SAS after having ate a small tv dinner


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching Magic Mike XXL


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Browsing on here while I finish my coffee, after which I shall commence some Friday night video gaming, carrying through into the wee small hours.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Laying on my floor listening to music


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching this:






I love watching cancer videos.......I guess I get jealous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sitting at the computer still sore from last night's failed 2am run of six miles....only making 5.50 before stomach pains kicked in and stopped my run like a car breaking down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just watching tv.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in bed on my phone browsing sas, reddit and youtube while on spotify listening to death cab for cutie


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Listening to ASMR tapping sounds and listening to a podcast, getting ready to go to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Resting after cleaning the restroom


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Listening to music and neglecting my schoolwork


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Smoking a cig and drinking tea.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Lying in bed, browsing SAS on my phone, before I have to get ready to go to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Drinking ginger tea and expired Mucinex because none of my ***hole family members want to help me to get over this cold.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking at SAS and talking to this sex-kitten via whatsapp. 

Holy ****! (she's just woken up. )


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

listening to T-Rex while eating banana chips in my bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching Beautiful Creatures and listening to music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothing much just watching Casper on ABC family........favorite line......."can I keep you"....at the end.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I remember watching Casper in the theater as a kid.

Right now I'm randomly perusing and posting on SAS before bed; got home from class a little over an hour ago. Just unwinding some; probably watch something on youtube and then sleep!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching youtube videos and Blade Trinity.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going to dominate the just for fun forum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Browsing SAS, listening to YouTube, and working :um.

I am too good at multitasking!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Setting up hidden cameras in your shower 

Lol


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listening to music and watching tv.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listening to music.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating cereal and browsing SAS


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm wasting my time on SAS cause I got nothing better to do.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

trying to get tired and fall asleep. it doesn't appear to be happening. if it is going to, it's not quick enough.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry :blank


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Same as above(it's in the dryer) and about to go outside(gasp) and work on my car for a bit.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

postponing the toilet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Listening to my new $30 MP3 player. I can't use my old Sony one (with a 1Gb DISK!) because it is not supported by Windows7. It was that old!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Preparing to take a nap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching The Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Playing FTL.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching tv and surfing the web.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to change my mood so I can go to bed :lol :yawn


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

15 mins and no wipe? Don't think TP will help that. Time to get out the chisel and hammer.


----------



## Carterrr95 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm browsing reddit, sas, and twitter at the same time hehe


----------



## Oldisnew (Dec 20, 2015)

Trying to keep myself distracted. It's not working..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching Coyote Ugly on tv . One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

drinking this christmas soda ****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Paxil time!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Journaling and watching some bikini contest on youtube.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Posting in this thread.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Drinking coffee and looking forward to things:3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Coffee, chilling while people wrap gifts around me. Fun day tomorrow!


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Watching the Santa tracker on Google - he's getting close! :yay


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Wrapping presents.

I was naughty this year, though. I ain't getting nothin for Christmas lol.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Listening to music and drinking coffee.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dec 14, 2015)

Watching science of stupid on national geographic.
reading your comments.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Trying to choke down 4 eggs after drinking a protein shake and a Greek yogurt......must get enough protein


----------



## Juan Jose (Dec 14, 2015)

InFlames said:


> Trying to choke down 4 eggs after drinking a protein shake and a Greek yogurt......must get enough protein


Jummy eggs swallow


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Playing the game Apples to Apples with my family. I made them laugh when someone put down banana slug for the card that said something boring and I said "But banana slugs are cool and interesting."


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

drifting into nighttime holiday depression


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking at my self-help workbook.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Waiting for a bottle of almond milk to defrost because fridge was too cold. There's a huge ice block forming on the top ceiling inside the fridge.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Writing in my journal.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Walking around town

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Top secret things


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Doing anything but washing the laundry or cleaning the kitchen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting ready for bed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

typing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching football on tv.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Probably not the best idea, but eating fudge stripe cookies(cookies and cream) and nursing a splitting headache that won't go away...so I'll have to sleep this one off. :fall


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Still in bed wrapped up like a burrito


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching a makeup tutorial on youtube.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Getting ready for work

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Thinking about spinach.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

preparing to go to bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just watching some tv.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Eating popcorn whilst watching the last season of Babylon 5. Oh, and of course posting here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Listening to a YouTube video.


----------



## Dude In The Rain (Dec 14, 2015)

Pondering if it's too late to practice my bass.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Listening to LCD Soundsystem, sh*tposting on sas and occasionally spacing out to ponder my lame existence


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Waiting for bbq food to be cooked so I can go down and say hi to all the folk, eat some food and then get to bed since it's NYE and what else would I be doing apart from going to work in the morning?


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

bought to check my ok cupid profile. I set one up a few months ago and very sparingly have gotten on. Had a few people like me, sent two messages out and got no responses from the two cute girls that "liked" me. 

My profile is pretty empty though. Need to spruce it up. Probably the last thing I need to be doing though, online dating.

haha- and wow... 15 new people liked me, but please upgrade to a list to see. MY ***! Can't we eliminate a few of the hurdles in this weird thing we all looking for, called love? small esteem booster to know a few people enjoyed looking at my face anough to click like though.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

SilkyJay10 said:


> haha- and wow... 15 new people liked me, but please upgrade to a list to see. MY ***!


I got the same thing. First thought...Ashley Madisons former employees are now working for OKC. :blank

What am I doing...listening to cars spin out on the icy road(5 feet from my house), drinking gatorade, and thinking about going to sleep.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

jsgt said:


> I got the same thing. First thought...Ashley Madisons former employees are now working for OKC. :blank
> 
> What am I doing...listening to cars spin out on the icy road(5 feet from my house), drinking gatorade, and thinking about going to sleep.


Yeah it would just be nice to see who liked you, you know. I can't help but feel I'm being taken for being a dummy for signing up. I guess if I was genuinely serious I'd pay for a more legit site, or for the upgrade (which isn't cheap at all) but I can't bring myself to do that, even with having the funds right now.

plus I had a random girl message me the first day and gave me her number... said she looking to make a new friend..me being a weirdo I sent her a txt almost seriously out of curiousity, and well I'm pretty sure she was a bot or something bc I then got a few texts from other numbers promoting something. Really? wtf... Right when I get on there (this was a month or 2 back) I'm like cool already got a number and then bam! nahh just a ****ing virus or whatever the hell it is that people set up to do this to others... :mum

quick edit: just logged on to my 2nd message on there and I think this one is real... lol. She's not exactly my type, by her picture(s) she's probably heavier than me, well not probably, she's quite heavier...but she's kinda cute and you know what **** it I'm going to talk to her or at least respond. New year, going try and give new things a chance. Maybe I don't need a skinny chick I seem to always be attracted towards considering my own build. I want/need a girl with a heart. and who at least remotely has her head on straight. : )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was going some dailies in World of Warcraft. Probably going to eat and force myself to watch some carving tutorials while I eat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Doing a quick little workout.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting ready to go grocery shopping or clean the house. Need to force myself to do something


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Thinking about vacuuming out my car and installing some white LED lights I got from Autozone yesterday. Problem? It's too fkn cold...but I've been putting it off for months, so... :time


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Waiting for my friend to come online so I have someone to talk to about some stuff that's bothering me.


----------



## Denzoy (Dec 29, 2015)

dem hangover tho


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Just watched the video of my friend getting engaged (during cosplay)-it was awesome and now I'm balling my eyes out. Couldn't be happier for her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching a college basketball game and eating some nachos. About to work on my toe in a min.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Watching "The Man in the High Castle" with a friend


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm trying to go to sleep!!!

Obviously not working


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Listening to asmr videos while sitting with my cat on the couch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Journaling.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

This <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Making my bed :um


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

Ironing my clothes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Being SASsy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reading some stuff on reddit.


----------



## IlikeGuiness (Jan 18, 2016)

listening to the simpsons in the backround and thinking that I should be cleaning my room, and get ready for the first day of the semester tomorrow :'(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Being snarky.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

In class, not playing attention:b


----------



## Emar (Jan 11, 2016)

Pretending to be working


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Sitting in the bath


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching tv.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Pondering why I'm not able to sleep despite it being 5am.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Doing a quick little workout.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Working....


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Social phobia group homework. It's about challenging and restructuring ones automatic thoughts. Going to type up the answers instead of writing. So much cleaner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Making dinner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Journaling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reading some stuff on Reddit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching a UFC fight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SAS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2016 Revealed. opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching the GRAMMYs.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stuff and things. But mostly nothing.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Being SASsy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Writing/Journaling.


----------



## sentencegenerator (Feb 6, 2016)

The same thing I do everyday, Pinky...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cleaning and rearranging/organizing stuff. This might take awhile :um.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SASafied!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Watching this video on Youtube:


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Thinking about food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Watching The Big Bang Theory. Sheldon. Ffs.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

calculus and scrubs... a potent combo


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Watching The Big Bang Theory. Sheldon. Ffs.


Sheldon Cooper is the man! I love Big Bang Theory!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

novalax said:


> Sheldon Cooper is the man! I love Big Bang Theory!


Yes. He is lmao. Nice makeup on him when he passes out, too lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Doing some cleaning.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm sort of watching a program on Kiplings journey through India. Rudyard Kipling, not the dude who makes cakes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reading some stuff on Reddit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sassing, then I am going to out in the sun and read for a bit.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting ready to see the movie Deadpool


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Playing World of tanks with a friend.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

About to check out this anime my brother recommended me. I have a feeling I will binge watch this one.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you really want to know? Ok...I'm about to go take a huge dump. Also, might vacuum the floor but the leafblower would make it so much easier. *thinks* I need to start keeping that thing inside and not in the garage. Ummm, what else...might go outside and tinker with the car later, but will probably do that tomorrow. Other than that...relaxation and youtube most likely. That's all folks!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Folding clothes.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Trying to photoshop a bra strap out of my picture with PS Express 

Fail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Working


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready to go to my appointment.


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Mad max fury road

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Resting. My kids absolutely wore me out today. I got a good workout in just by keeping up with them today. Two hours playing two-on-two in the driveway was just a small part of it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trying to put together a bbq pit. I'll finish eventually.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sitting in my chair while my leftover pizza probably burns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Preparing for bed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hoping to get tired so I can sleep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

8888 said:


> Hoping to get tired so I can sleep


Me too, and it's 3:30am :\


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Its 5 in the morning and I'm laying on my back in the middle of the living room looking at my phone.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Baking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

listening to a nature 'music': peaceful rain & distant thunderstorms in a rainforest. feels GREAAAT.. soothing the overloaded *FIRE* *perfectly doing their DESTRUCTION JOB..* >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Filling out this gaming license application (again) and doing laundry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Floating in the middle of the universe..posting here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready for work.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

downloading a fireplace + cat purring + classical music sound effects from youtube, matching to the mood of my new thread: Mind Over Matter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

working


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Getting ready to click reply on my post *click*


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Waiting for a package to come in the mail today. Listening to music in the background. What a boring life I have.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Porn.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ :grin2:


I'm finishing up journaling.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Waiting for UPS to deliver my new computer desk so that I can finally set up my computer and stop using my phone for everything haha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Waiting for the batteries to charge so I can try to fly a r/c helicopter that I've crashed too many times and spent too much money on. Fk this thing and my inability to fly it.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Debating on if I should just get ready for sushi with my friend and workout later or just get working out over with and then get ready


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Pushing some buttons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching the puppy bowl.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Listening to an asmr video.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> Listening to an asmr video.


Helps?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Helps?


hm? I'm slow..lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> hm? I'm slow..lol


Helps with your anxiety? Just listening just to listen?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Helps with your anxiety? Just listening just to listen?


It's calming. Sometimes I'm just in the mood to feel the tingles.


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

I am currently undertaking preparations for a bank heis... uh I'm going shopping of sorts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just chatting up a girl, exercising soon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Eating bagels and coffee, flaring up with hives, watching Jenna Marbles typical morning for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browsing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just over here watching Willy Wonka, sleep soon.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Reading Scooby Apocalypse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SASsing out


----------



## atulj2160 (Apr 6, 2017)

Searching funny jokes in Hindi for fun


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cooking dinner


----------



## Zoella (Apr 7, 2017)

Watching some dashiegames videos and eating .3.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SASsing out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Listening to Steely Dan loudly.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Writing a very amateurish take on a screenplay.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Listening to music.
Hoping he will message me :c


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nun ya beeswax


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Making mac and cheese. Then on to the dogpark


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Listening to Patsy Cline.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Watching some t.v


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watching YT videos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

getting ready to go mow my g'ma's grass, then run, back to work to finish something and then figure out what I want for delivery tonight. ho hum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Study


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ I need to do that.

I am really hot, mostly from cutting a hill side. People underrate how much exercise that is. Decided to have pizza with hot pepper rings. I need a shower.


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

NBA Playoffs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting 4 the food to arrive


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lying down. Feel like I can't move.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Journaling and chatting up some girl.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Oil change


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Laying in bed.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Eating a hot pocket


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0blank0 said:


> Eating a hot pocket


:laugh:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Journaling and chatting up some girl.


I'm sure she'd be happy to hear that she's 'some girl', lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I'm sure she'd be happy to hear that she's 'some girl', lmao.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Typing this post.  :grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Reading the above post  :grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Amon said:


> Study


Yeah evidently that's what you have been doing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> Reading the above post  :grin2:


Replying to this post.  :grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm mentioning a sexy cat @ANX1


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

being too lazy to get up and go on a walk, so feeling increasingly guilty.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm mentioning a sexy cat @*ANX1*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Laying in bed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@anx1


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> @anx1


 :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Watching this -






Hair can become art that is really beautiful. :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laying in bed, don't feel gud


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm laying in bed too


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Lying in bed with @Amon and @funnynihilist.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eating yogurt as I listen to my cats snore.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Trying to determine if I woke up in the same universe. Waiting for the coffee to kick in.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

noydb said:


> Lying in bed with @Amon and @funnynihilist.


I wondered why its so crowded in this bed hehe


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Getting dress to get out of the house besides on this forum.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

About to bathe my puppy, she stinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

About to nap


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Resting. I exercised and took a bath but I'm exhausted. I'm gonna rest a bit and then meditate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Homework


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

taking a bunch of quizzes.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Checking the star charts, powering down the ship, and getting comfy with a cool blanket


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Waiting for a text message


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm laying in my bed. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A bit of audio editing


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Napping. Should be studying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chillin


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

in bed with computer at quarter past three in the morning listening to Mome's song "playground" and browsing threads because i don't want tomorrow to get here any sooner than it has to


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Replying to this thread. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Being alone in the house, I'm yelling my head off, drinking water when my throat gets dry and I start choking, and yelling some more. Still not getting stress relief from it though.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaning up a bit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ironing work clothes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sitting staring into space


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Browsing the webz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laying In Bed


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm procrastinating. Gotta get ready for the day.. don't want to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching some youtube vids.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hw


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Contemplating life...


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Eating fish and chips, at 2:50 in the morning.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Playing some Forza Horizon 3. :wink


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

procrastinating


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

De-stressing from my inconsiderate neighbor's loud music. I usually let him know when it's too loud. It was Father's Day. I gave him a pass


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trying to keep as cool as I can, by not moving too much.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Rocking the **** out!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Texting a girl . Getting ready to watch LSU baseball game soon.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Right now? Nothing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Drinking 3 buck chuck. :drunk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Shaw_wine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

On youtube


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Typing this post.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

dipping ritz crackers in spaghettiOs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posting yo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math stuff


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm watching TV now I'must boring.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sitting in my chair, living the loser life. Not sure what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Working abs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Trying to hold back another crying spell...

**** my life, and my social retardation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Procrastinating


----------



## Vpalmer31 (Oct 20, 2017)

Its finally Friday lets make the best of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Vpalmer31 said:


> Its finally Friday lets make the best of it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Going to cycle home first in 45 minutes, which takes about 15 minutes if I cycle fast.

Then, since I'm not allowed to leave the house, I'll probably play something online with my friend, and start designing with Unreal Engine 4 (if possible, of course).

Other than that, nothing, sadly.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Browsing SAS
Listen to Future Thugger


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Feeling irritated while trying to numb it by being on the internet


----------



## jiae (Apr 7, 2013)

laying in bed feeling hungry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Getting out of bed. Here I go *creak*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Waiting for my soup.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Listening to a podcast I don't really care about, and panicking for no apparent reason. Happy Friday.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Getting ready to take the kids out for a bike ride and some McDonalds.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We have this thread already lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> We have this thread already lol.


Unfortunately the search function seems to be quite indisposed at the moment. If anyone finds the old one, just @ me & I'll merge them...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Unfortunately the search function seems to be quite indisposed at the moment. If anyone finds the old one, just @ me & I'll merge them...


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-are-you-doing-right-now-196348/


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-are-you-doing-right-now-196348/


That was fast :laugh: It's done :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> That was fast :laugh: It's done :smile2:


I know this site like the back of my hand girl. :laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I know this site like the back of my hand girl. :laugh:


:nw:b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Laundry.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Trying to watch Death Proof, but I keep getting distracted.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching a YouTube video. About to go get a cuppa and cereal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready for church


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In bed


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Editing pictures, then I've got to clean out the snakes later. They'll also want feeding.


----------

